# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درباره دانشگاه سمنان

## eilia666

سلام
من امسال کنکور دادم و به فکر این هستم که دانشگاه سمنان رو انتخاب کنم رشته کامپیوتر
میخواستم بدونم که دانشگاه خوبیه ؟ امکانات خوبی داره ؟ دانشجو هاش چطورن ؟ وضعیت خوابگاه ؟
با تشکر

----------


## amin1441

فقط میدونم روزانه فقط ترم 1 و 2 خوابگاه میدن و ترم های بعدی اگه خوابگاه میخوای شرط معدل داره

----------


## mohammadreza13

> فقط میدونم روزانه فقط ترم 1 و 2 خوابگاه میدن و ترم های بعدی اگه خوابگاه میخوای شرط معدل داره


What?

----------


## eilia666

مگه همچین چیزی ممکنه ؟؟؟؟ همه دانشگاه ها اینطورین یا فقط سمنان ؟

----------


## amin1441

> مگه همچین چیزی ممکنه ؟؟؟؟ همه دانشگاه ها اینطورین یا فقط سمنان ؟


سمنان اینطوریه! بخش پیوست دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو بخونین حتما

----------

